
Free Contact Details in LinkedIn - ikehat
https://contactz.io
======
ziddoap
So, if I have a phone number on my profile which I have willingly shared to my
connections but specifically not to anyone I'm not connected with - your
product solicits my connections to share _my_ phone number with other people
who are also not my connections?

A big no thanks from me, seems pretty damn invasive.

I also don't see a privacy policy on your page? Would you mind laying out what
sort of data you are collecting and what you do with it? Are you selling this
data to other firms?

Just a heads up, if you collect personal information (you do), you are
required by law to have a privacy policy. Assuming you serve customers in
California, EEA, Canada, and other places - you may want to abide by the
requirements set out (CalOPPA, COPPA, GDPR)

[https://www.privacypolicies.com/blog/privacy-policies-
legall...](https://www.privacypolicies.com/blog/privacy-policies-legally-
required/)

------
ikehat
Join the Contactz business network and have other members share their contacts
with you. Install a free Chrome Extension and see email and phone number near
many of your LinkedIn search results.

